# Difficult times



## Strontium (Sep 16, 2015)

I'd noticed this over the past 4 years the asking price and selling prices of property were going up at bigger rates then before. Seems the "market" has been analysed but take a pinch of salt as the data this is based on is not available (to me) .

Concerns as house prices soar - The Portugal News


----------

